# Long 560 steering cylinder



## Long#560 (10 mo ago)

How do I center the power steering cylinder on my 560. turn's left as soon as started!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Long#560, welcome to the tractor forum.

You need to get a service manual that covers adjustment of the cylinder. Here's but one such manual:









LONG 560 610 TRACTOR SERVICE REPAIR SHOP MANUAL TECHNICAL SHOP BOOK OVERHAUL


Long 560 610 Tractor Service Repair Shop Manual Technical Shop Book Overhaul




www.peacefulcreek.com






I extracted the following from a post on the internet:

"You have to adjust the valve at the end of the cylinder. The adjustment is made by loosening the clamp on the cylinder and lengthening or shortening the cylinder by screwimg the smooth, polished part of the cylinder. Jack up the front axle and with the engine running, adjust the length. If you turn it too far one way, it will go to the left. If you go too far the other way, It will go to the right. I can't tell you which way to adjust first. Trial and error will work. You will know when you have it right. It will be in a neutral position until you turn the wheel. Best of luck."


----------

